# Cap to body threads



## redwd707 (Feb 28, 2012)

I couldnt wait for the 12mm triple start taps and dies to come in stock at IPD, so I went to the local hardware store and found a 12x1.25 which worked fine on the two ebonite pens I did, not so well on the acrylic (some chipping on the male threads). 
Obviously this is a way coarser thread than most people use. What are the drawbacks to the bigger threads? 
Anyone know where I could find a 12x.75 tap/die set or something? I'll probably end up with the triple-start at some point, I just don't want to wait! 
And any guesses as to why my threads are so tight? I run the tap/die several times, but damn they are super tight. Tenon to big?


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 28, 2012)

One BIG drawback - if your cap-to-barrel thread is on the outside of the tenon, and the grip-to barrel thread is on the inside of the tenon, the coarser the thread, the thinner the wall becomes, and then you get that heart-sinking "crack" while threading.  Go with finer thread for the outside/male threads (cap to barrel) and you won't cut so deep.

I get a lot of taps/dies from this seller on eBay:

M10 x .75 X 1-1/2" HSS ROUND ADJUSTABLE DIE | eBay

Good service, reasonable delivery time.

You could consider 1/2" x 28 or 32, or M12 x 0.75.

Ken


----------



## BSea (Feb 28, 2012)

Another place to get taps & dies is Victor Machinery.  The 12mm X .75 1" die is only $9.90.  But I think they have a $25 minimum.  But that's easy to get up to.


----------



## redwd707 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## redwd707 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the pens in question, my 2nd and 3rd kitless pens!arty: Brown ripple ebonite and black tie acryic, Bock #5 nibs and feeds.


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 28, 2012)

Very, very nice!

Ken


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 29, 2012)

BSea said:


> Another place to get taps & dies is Victor Machinery. The 12mm X .75 1" die is only $9.90. But I think they have a $25 minimum. But that's easy to get up to.


 
This is where I bought my taps and dies as well except for my triple tap which I bought from SilverPenParts but it looked like my order put him out of stock for that item.  I also bought the 115 drill bit set from Victor Machinery and it just arrived and is really nice.  The case even has drill/tap information stickers and another nice feature is every drill bit location has the name of the drill bit and the size listed such as 0.257.  I got the USA Jobber Drill set which was around $167.  For taps/dies I ordered the 8mm x .75, 9mm x .75, 10mm x .75, and 10mm x 1.0.  Why two versions of the 10mm?...because I saw others on the forum using both and I didn't really know the difference so I figure it's just an extra $10 if I need it.

Gil


----------



## mredburn (Feb 29, 2012)

The 10 x 1 will make threads to fit the el grande front section. The .75 pitch threads dont cut as deep as the 1mm  pitch leaving more material when you start to get inner and outer threads on the same piece. the 12mm 3 leads should be back instock this week. we are awaiting delivery.


----------

